# Woodcock



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

All glow sticks are not created equal. How long will yours light up in 35 degree water???


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I see Orion was happy to be out! Good job bub.

Mr. A


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Good work! makes me want to go chase them right now..


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Good job bud.. nice pics

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice job! Are they flushing wild or would they hold for a point? Central ohio?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I hunted grand river today and we didn't sniff a bird... they must of moved on


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Good job. Never tried woodcock hunting. Would like to get into it, but my Lab is desperately afraid of guns. We rescued her from a house in Cambridge, and being that Cambridge is CrackTown USA, she had been shot. I understand why she's afraid of guns, but it means she'll never be the hunting dog she could have been because of some Cambridge ghettobilly using her as a living target.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

Muskarp said:


> All glow sticks are not created equal. How long will yours light up in 35 degree water???



Im confused???? Am I missing something?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think there was an edit


----------

